
Study challenges belief that omega 3 supplements reduce risk of heart disease - vfc1
https://www.cochrane.org/news/new-cochrane-health-evidence-challenges-belief-omega-3-supplements-reduce-risk-heart-disease
======
vfc1
From the plain language key result summary available here:
[http://cochranelibrary-
wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD0031...](http://cochranelibrary-
wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD003177.pub3/full)

Increasing EPA and DHA has little or no effect on all-cause deaths and
cardiovascular events (high-quality evidence) and probably makes little or no
difference to cardiovascular death, coronary deaths or events, stroke, or
heart irregularities (moderate-quality evidence, coronary events are illnesses
of the arteries which supply the heart).

EPA and DHA slightly reduce serum triglycerides and raise HDL (high-quality
evidence).

Eating more ALA (for example, by increasing walnuts or enriched margarine)
probably makes little or no difference to all-cause or cardiovascular deaths
or coronary events but probably slightly reduce cardiovascular events,
coronary mortality and heart irregularities (moderate/low-quality evidence).

Effects of ALA on stroke are unclear as the evidence was of very low quality.

There is evidence that taking omega-3 capsules does not reduce heart disease,
stroke or death.

There is little evidence of effects of eating fish.

Although EPA and DHA reduce triglycerides, supplementary omega-3 fats are
probably not useful for preventing or treating heart and circulatory diseases.

However, increasing plant-based ALA may be slightly protective for some heart
and circulatory diseases.

What are your thoughts on this?

